# Keeping records of jobs



## busshop (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking for invoice software that allows me to keep track of the design and all other information for repeat jobs. Any suggestions?


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd be interested in finding this out too.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This would be a nice feature. I know that Printer Jockey will allow you to save the printer file (PRN or SPL format) so you would never have to open a software program to reprint it. Here is a link to it - Printer Jockey

Thus, if there was a QuickBooks like program that allowed you to save this file in the company's record, it iwould make reorders pretty darn simple. 

I know that T-Quoter is coming out with a new online version and wondering if this is something that will be included. Since it is all online, getting the storage space is not as much of an issue as it would be on a desktop or lapptop.

Definitely let me know if you come across one. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

It's a little pricey, but since it was customized for the t-shirt business it can't be beat!

http://www.T-Boss.Com


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I use quickbooks to keep track of my job invoices and put the info in the invoices for each item.. Its not hard.. there is a place in comments to add info.. I then put the file name there for future referance..
I have a folder in *my documents* on my computer that is called print jobs.. I then have a differant folder for each clien.. It really is quite easy to keep track of everything that way..


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

^That's how I would do it as well.^


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I put a copy of the invoice as well the positives in a big manila envelope and write the customers name and date on the outside of the envelope. To save space on my puter I will also burn the graphics to a cd and put that in the envelope as well.this all gets filed in alphabetical order in the cabinet. All of the financials and customer info are kept on my computer in excel and access. 

I was going to print a copy of the design and attach it to the outside of the envelope but decided that was a bit overboard.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha, I can just picture you sitting there pasting pictures of your designs on stacks and stacks of envelopes.


----------

